# Word Bearer Novels



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

I just finished reading "Dark Creed" out of the series form Dark Apostle, Dark Disicple. 

For all those who havent read these books spoiler alert if you dont wish to find out about the books series please dont continue reading this post. 


Okay to all those who read the books man Freakin Epicness at the End of Dark Creed a seat on the council of Dark Apostles man Maruduk got it going for him. His rivals dead and more power and im a little sad about Brusais betraying Marduk but that was awesome ending cant wait for the next book, and White conusuls Murdered "DIE LOYALISTS SCUM" but man i get excited about this stuff man i want them to win.

ps my tag is awesome
pss i am trying to puncuate my sentances okay


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

There are threads already on this subject. And it's quite hard to follow you when you don't use proper punctuation. Please try to shape up the punctuation and posting quality or the next warning will be an infraction. you've been warned about post quality once already by darkreever. It does not help your situation by continuing to post nonsensical gibberish...

However, yes, Dark Creed is a good book.

CP


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Errr my brain hurts reading that! Dude, have you heard of full stops and commas?


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

Brother Subtle i like that comment of your " Err my brain hurts ", made me smile my evil plan to give everyone headaches is working muwhahahaha.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Fucking annoying is what it is. If a mod tells you that it needs to be edited then you should do it, especially since he was so nice.... He could have ripped you a new ass hole. Iow, just edit the post so people can read it without wanting to kill something.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

WarMaster Sindr said:


> Brother Subtle i like that comment of your " Err my brain hurts ", made me smile my evil plan to give everyone headaches is working muwhahahaha.


Not quite the best way to make friends around here mate.

Now please, i'm going to ask you one more time _nicely_ to shape up the posting. It is in fact very hard to read any of the comments you have made, which very rarely actually contribute anything to the conversations in the first place. Seriously, last time mate.

CP


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

This is grim, i was looking forward to another honk about the word bearer books.

A man can dream.

In fact he reminds me of the PRIMARH guy from the trading thread!


----------

